# Then and Now (New Holiday Video added)



## Chugman

I was looking at some pictures of my layout and ran across some I hadn't seen for awhile. I thought it might be interesting to share a few. The first picture will be Then and the second one Now. Or Before and After if you prefer.

The first picture was taken at an operating session before Brian moved back to Maine. It is the end of my layout where I have built my curved stone arch bridge. The second picture is pretty current.


----------



## Jeff T

Looking great Art!!


----------



## Spence

Very nice before and after. :thumbsup:


----------



## Volphin

Those arches are amazing! I'll just sit here and drool awhile. :worshippy:


----------



## beachhead2

That is really impressive. Nice work. :appl:


----------



## Pebo

Wow! That is cool!
Peter


----------



## seayakbill

Super nice progress on the layout.

Bill


----------



## PatKn

Big difference. You don't notice a lot of change when you are working on the layout but you see the big difference when you look back. Beautiful layout Art.


----------



## Guest

Sure brings back happy memories. I remember how it was very well. Huge changes that look great!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a big change, the after looks great!


----------



## Red October

You do nice work, Mister . . .


----------



## balidas

Nice work!


----------



## dlbraly

Looks good


----------



## Traindiesel

Art, love seeing your California Zephyr in action!


----------



## Wood

Good to see your layout, Art. I've missed watching your great progress.


----------



## Chugman

Let's try another Then and Now from earlier today and after I quit for the day.

The area is where my double-track mainline crosses my river valley and enters a tunnel that is below my town of Spencer. I envision this area to be rural and will have an old-fashioned country store that sells groceries and live bait to people along the river.


----------



## Spence

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74

Art - I admired your work when I frequented OGR and I’m glad to see you are posting here. Looks great.

Spence – If he named a town after me I would give more praise than just a thumbs up.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Art - I admired your work when I frequented OGR and I’m glad to see you are posting here. Looks great.



Ditto from me.. Art you have great skills and posting your work helps me refine my skills. The panels and card board woven backing for plaster is a good solution for filling that deep drop from Spence to the river bridge. Nice smooth lines and lots of space to create a great country scene.


----------



## PatKn

Art, thanks for posting. It's exciting watching a model railroad taking shape. The transition from plywood to a fully sceniced diorama is amazing to watch especially when an artist like you is making the scene.


----------



## Guest

This is *"top drawer"* work. Your modeling skills just amaze me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's shaping up really nice Art. I also see we have the same taste in tools, I have the same Milwaukee drill.


----------



## Chugman

I have been working on trying to finish all my retaining walls. I'm making good progress and only have about 16 to 20 feet left.

The following four pictures show the Then and Now pictures of a stretch that I finished tonight. It runs along side my Proviso freight classification yard. 

Now I have the hardest areas to reach left and will have to use the topside creeper and hope that I can get it done that way. Only other choice would be lay plywood on top on my yard tracks and lay on top of them. The area wasn't a candidate for a liftout as it is full of yard tracks and switches.


----------



## balidas

You could also set some 2x2 strips between the tracks & lay the plywood on top of that instead of the track.

Nice looking layout!


----------



## Guest

Sure looks very good Art. I remember well this portion of your layout.


----------



## Chugman

Christmas is a time for remembering and I have many pleasant memories of us going to train shows, watching real trains, and having operating sessions at our homes. The names and faces have changed and evolved with time, but the fun of getting together with friends that share a common hobby are priceless. 

I wish you and all my train friends the very Merriest of Christmases and hopes for a prosperous and joyous New Year.

Art


----------



## Spence

Beautiful beautiful layout. I love it. :appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

Those memories with you Art are priceless. We had so many good times. But they are NOT over. We are planning a trip to see you all.


----------



## DennyM

It all looks great Art.


----------



## Chugman

Tonight was a big night for me. I finished all my retaining walls! I have two little ends that require special treatment, but other than that, it is done.

The last area that I finished tonight was across from my engine servicing area by my Proviso yard throat. The benchwork is 60" across there and my Topside Creeper wouldn't go under the benchwork there because there are too many legs in the way. So, I had to place plywood on top of the tracks and get up on top. I discovered my legs (knee caps) aren't as flexible as they used to be.

Here are a few Then and Now pictures of this area.

Art


----------



## Guest

Now that's what I call a lot of progress. I can remember "when" very well. Art, 2018 is going to be a BIG year for you in terms of layout completion.

CTT is right around the corner for a cover story article.


----------



## dlbraly

looks good to me


----------



## DennyM

Chugman said:


> Tonight was a big night for me. I finished all my retaining walls! I have two little ends that require special treatment, but other than that, it is done.
> 
> The last area that I finished tonight was across from my engine servicing area by my Proviso yard throat. The benchwork is 60" across there and my Topside Creeper wouldn't go under the benchwork there because there are too many legs in the way. So, I had to place plywood on top of the tracks and get up on top. I discovered my legs (knee caps) aren't as flexible as they used to be.
> 
> Here are a few Then and Now pictures of this area.
> 
> Art


Chugman, I really like your layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spence

Love the retaining wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Art is a real artist. The work he did on his curved bridge is spectacular. This is going to be a world class layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Progress looks great, I only hope I can match that kind of speed when I get my benchwork setup.


----------



## Panther

Chugman said:


> I have been working on trying to finish all my retaining walls. I'm making good progress and only have about 16 to 20 feet left.
> 
> The following four pictures show the Then and Now pictures of a stretch that I finished tonight. It runs along side my Proviso freight classification yard.
> 
> Now I have the hardest areas to reach left and will have to use the topside creeper and hope that I can get it done that way. Only other choice would be lay plywood on top on my yard tracks and lay on top of them. The area wasn't a candidate for a liftout as it is full of yard tracks and switches.


That spot is screaming for a tunnel.

Dan


----------



## teledoc

Art, Definitely great progress and looking fantastic. Your statement about the knee caps makes me laugh....it’s more than just the kneecaps in our age bracket. Getting OLD Sucks, and you say to yourself, “Nope, I can’t do that anymore, like I used to”. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PatKn

The retaining walls look great, Art. Slow and sure wins the race. There is a big difference between the "then" and the "now". :thumbsup:


----------



## Volphin

Art your work is absolutely fantastic! I just love it!

Do you have a track plan you can post? It looks very complex, and I'm trying to visualize the entire layout...


----------



## Guest

One of our strong points is the willingness of our members to share their layout build, layout modifications, and special projects. We can all learn form each other and Art is a terrific individual who has so much to contribute in terms of the construction of his fabulous layout. 

That's a good reason why this thread is so good.


----------



## Chugman

I have a track plan that I just tried to share, but it is saved as a bmp file and it won't let me attach it. I then tried to save the file in a different file format and it won't let me. Sorry that I am so techie illiterate, but I will keep trying and will get it figured out.

Art


----------



## Chugman

This is not the best version, but hopefully you can make some sense out of it. The top is the lower level and the bottom is the single track upper level.

The lower level has a double-track mainline, two freight yards, and a passenger terminal. The upper single-track is my Milwaukee Road branchline that serves my towns of Spencer and Ruthven, Iowa as well as my industrial park in Hodkins, IL. There are two interchange tracks that connect the two levels and each have 2% grades. The upper line has a reversing loop at each end to allow continuous running and reversing the direction of the trains.

Art


----------



## Guest

You did it Art, having seen it first hand, it sure makes sense to me.

Thanks for sharing your track plan.


----------



## Volphin

Thank you Art! That is a pretty complex layout indeed... remind me not to play chess with you! hahaha!


----------



## Chugman

Then and Now on a view of my river valley area. Today I finished plastering my river valley and have the first coat of paint on it. You can now clearly see the actual shape of the river bed. The blue color is a test using the color I painted the top layer of my blue sky on the walls of the train room. I know on a clear, sunny day the water reflects the color of the sky and that is what I am trying to achieve here. It looks too bright to me as it is? 

Art


----------



## dlbraly

very nice


----------



## Wood

Chugman said:


> I know on a clear, sunny day the water reflects the color of the sky and that is what I am trying to achieve here. It looks too bright to me as it is? Art


Art, It is hard to gauge you color from a forum posted photo. The color may not be the same live. It really looks very good on the forum. If you think it looks too bright then you are right. A solution for that is to very lightly spray the surface with a darker blue. It takes some practice on a throw away surface. Remember it is not spray painting it is speckling the surface. My layout has a similar lake and it worked for me.


----------



## Guest

You have done an excellent job in terms of prepping your river valley. I personally like to go lighter with blue color rather than darker. But, this is strictly a matter of personal taste. The blue you put down looks good to me.


----------



## empire builder

maybe adding some muted clouds in the riverbed will enhance the overall effect you want to create?


----------



## DennyM

I can't add anything to what the guys are saying other than it's looking good and I'm looking forward to finished product.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for all the nice comments. It's fun to share your efforts with people who are supportive and encouraging.

I have managed to get a lot done by just setting aside some time every day to work on the layout. It is also good to do different things instead of getting bored by doing too much of the same thing. That being said, there is also something to be said for staying on things that you don't particularly enjoy and to get them done so you don't have to worry about them.

I have finished my retaining walls except for two ends that depend on doing something else first. I have to build my extension to my highway bridge on the other side of the aisle across from my Eola freight yard and then run the retaining wall up to the bridge.

My plastering is nearing the end except for a section between grade levels in a hard to reach area behind my towns of Spencer and Ruthven. I have to move a lot of things out of the way to reach it. And I want to add hills and contours to some of the flat plywood areas to add interest and realism.

My fascia is almost complete but waiting for my son to complete the redo of my 6 main on/off switches for total layout electrical power control. We will then install them in the fascia and it will be complete.

A next major phase will be building and modifying of buildings. I have to construct from scratch a Spencer Packing Co. building for my siding in front of my town of Spencer. I also have to scratch building my Wonder Bread Bakery for my industrial park in Hodgkins. Have a lot of buildings to weather, resign, light, and detail. Highways to build, downtown Ruthven to construct, street lights to install, Red Owl to weather, detail, build a fence around parking lot, and etc. A lot of street signs to make, billboards to install, grade crossings to detail, and the list goes on.

Pictures to follow. Thanks for your interest, support, encouragement, and friendship.

Happy New Year, Art


----------



## Chugman

I had to take a break from plastering and decided this was a good time to finish a project I have wanted to do for awhile. Earlier I had built a modern highway bridge that crosses over my two freight yards: Proviso and Eola. A real road that goes over proviso yard is Mannhiem Road in Chicago. I have wanted to continue it on the other side of the aisle and have it connect to my Union Station.

Today I got started and got the framework up ready for painting before I construct the the roadway that will go on top. The following pictures show a couple before I started, a few during construction, and some of where I am at when I quit for the night.
I want to get this area completed so I can completely finish my grain elevator complex which is just to the right of this area.

Art


----------



## Wood

Oh my golly Art!!! Your skill sets are amazing. That highway is excellent. Good spacing, great concrete color, stripes and RR crossing lights. I saved a copy of the last picture to reference in the future. Chicago, would love to visit some day in the future.


----------



## Guest

I know this area of your layout well, Art, and the highway system will make it even better. Great work. 

The progress you are making is amazing.


----------



## Spence

That highway looks amazing. :appl::appl:


----------



## DennyM

Art, that is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Slowhands

Your work is outstanding Art! I drive over that Mannheim Road bridge about once a month. You've captured the feel of it for sure


----------



## Volphin

Wow! I love the subtle weathering on the highway to make it look used! Outstanding sir!


----------



## PatKn

Great looking work, Art. The highway looks fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

In the spirit of the Then and Now theme, here is a before and after of my Mannhiem Road bridge project. I still have to stripe the roadway, weather it, and add highway signs for it to be totally complete.

I have had a lot of fun with this project. I was getting complaints from Greyhound as they had to take a long, circuitous route to get to their bus depot near Union Station. A trucker and a car have already started driving on it before it was ready. There are Illinois troopers on both sides of the new span so they won't get far. Now we are trying to find out why there weren't any barriers put up? I am consulting with the engineer of the recent Amtrak crash in Oregon for good excuses.

Art


----------



## Lehigh74

Always look forward to Chugman updates.


----------



## PatKn

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Jeff T

Arts on a roll!!! See you Sunday!


----------



## Guest

Looks good, Art. Spencer packing reefers on Sunday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlbraly

Nice, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I hope that truck has a large parachute.


----------



## Chugman

First, thanks for all the great comments, it helps motivate me.

I just quit working on the layout for today. I prepped and put plaster towels on a small area by my new bridge. Will put the finish coat of plaster on when I can get back to it.

Then I caulked all the cracks and holes that I could find in my lake and river beds. I'm told that Envirotex Lite will find any way to drip on the floor that you can imagine. Then I painted them the same color blue as the top of my sky that is painted on the room walls. 

Please look at these colors again and tell me what you think. I'm going to live with it for a few days and solicit opinions. What do you really think?

Thanks, Art


----------



## DennyM

Art, are you going for the sky reflecting off the water? Myself personally I would make it a little darker to give it the appearance of depth.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks, Denny. I'm thinking that the blue needs to be darker too. Especially in the middle which will make it look deeper in the center. I'm not certain of the best way to darken it? Feather in a darker color or is it possible to add a thin darker color that will darken what I have?

My son-in-law is a professional painter that has a great color eye. I will try to get his opinion this weekend. He is the one that recommended the colors I used for the bridge to make it look like limestone.

I want it to look like the sky reflecting off the water on a clear sunny day. A dark green color might be more realistic, but so are graffiti on railroad cars and I don't do that either. 

Art


----------



## dlbraly

Looks real good. I like the weathering you have around those boulders on that wall.


----------



## Guest

I would go a little darker with the blue. The river area looks excellent. Some wonderful modeling there.

Spencer Packing reefers tomorrow. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to sing with the chorus, I think the blue should be a couple notches darker as well. Other than that minor nit, it's looking really good!


----------



## DennyM

Art, you might want to consider buying Magic Water. It will give the affect of water after you paint the bed. 

https://www.unrealdetails.com/


----------



## Chugman

Most of the comments I am getting suggest it should be darker. I agree at this point.

Here is a picture I took last summer of our local Fox river on a sunny summer day. The water is actually pretty green, but shows the reflections of the sky and the trees on the other shore. This is sort of the look I am after. I want a blue sky upbeat look, but I also want it be realistic and not "make believe" either.

Thanks and keep the ideas coming.

Art


----------



## Guest

Not to mention, how dirty the Fox River is. I would not swim in it. Green for a reason.


----------



## DennyM

The Chicago river is no prize. You fall in that water you might turn into a river monster.


----------



## dlbraly

if only that blue....
JK, looks great man, obviously your working on it...
100 times better than what I got.




DennyM said:


> The Chicago river is no prize. You fall in that water you might turn into a river monster.


LOL, Dallas has the "Trinity River"
people joke about bodies... It has a nasty under current.
over the years there is always some company dumping something in it . or Oh, there is a leak we didn't know that...


----------



## Lehigh74

The photo of the Fox River shows how difficult it would be to make it realistic. You said the river is green. The photo shows the reflection of the blue sky, but also the green trees on each side. To make your waterways realistic, you would need to show reflections of not just the sky, but the surroundings (bridges) as well. The reflection of the bridges would be near impossible to paint onto the waterway. Is your ceiling blue? I’m wondering how it would look if you painted the riverbed green and allowed the actual surroundings to reflect off the Envirotex just as they would reflect off of real water. Maybe make a test piece that you can slide under one of the arches to see how it reflects.


----------



## gnnpnut

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Not to monition how dirty the Fox River is. I would not swim in it. Green for a reason.


No, but if you live in Aurora or Elgin, and drink out of the tap, you are drinking it. 

Half way decent article in the Kane Country Chronicle from 2011:

http://www.kcchronicle.com/2011/07/26/how-clean-is-the-fox-river/a9a3okh/

Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------



## DennyM

gnnpnut said:


> No, but if you live in Aurora or Elgin, and drink out of the tap, you are drinking it.
> 
> Half way decent article in the Kane Country Chronicle from 2011:
> 
> http://www.kcchronicle.com/2011/07/26/how-clean-is-the-fox-river/a9a3okh/
> 
> Regards,
> GNNPNUT


Aurora, Elgin Illinois?


----------



## Guest

*Aurora, Elgin Illinois?*

I would say yes, having lived in this area for several years.


----------



## PatKn

Looking at the pictures, the water is definitely darker than the sky. I think it should be darker. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

After a receiving a lot of ideas and suggestions, I am trying a new base water color. It is a dark olive color. I repainted my river and took these pictures while it was still wet.

Any thoughts?

Art


----------



## Spence

I think it looks fine.


----------



## DennyM

I do too. Maybe a second coat of paint and a clear coat for reflection.


----------



## Guest

That is closer to the look if the Fox River.


----------



## Chugman

I was looking through some old pictures and found this one. It is the ultimate Then picture of my present layout.

I waited for two years to be absolutely sure my basement was dry after having three flooded basements in my past. Then I finished the basement so it would be an inviting and comfortable place to enjoy my model train addiction. I debated whether to carpet the floor or not, but in the end decided that the comfort factor was worth it.

Brings back a lot of great memories when I look at that picture. It reminds me of how far we have come, but then I get jarred back to the reality of how much still remains to be done. I have discovered that building the layout is one of the biggest joys of the whole thing and to enjoy the ride.

Art


----------



## Jeff T

That desk and neon aren't lonely these days! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Nice to look back and see your blank canvas, Art.


----------



## Bill Webb

Art what are the dimensions? I want to compare now and then to get an idea of distance, etc. it will be helpful in visualizing what we are working on.

The river looks a bit like the Nansemond that runs thru Suffolk and empties into Hampton Roads.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Chugman

Bill Webb said:


> Art what are the dimensions? I want to compare now and then to get an idea of distance, etc. it will be helpful in visualizing what we are working on.
> 
> The river looks a bit like the Nansemond that runs thru Suffolk and empties into Hampton Roads.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Bill, the room in the picture is about 20 feet wide and 70 feet long. There is a room that the picture is taken from that is about 28 feet by 24 feet that we use as a social area with TV and comfortable furniture. I was told that I should have used that room too for the layout, but I felt it was important to keep an area where we can visit, watch train videos, and serve food. I haven't regretted that decision.

Art


----------



## Chugman

I just came up from the basement after working on the layout all day. An interesting thing is happening down there on the layout. It is spring and the grass is starting to grow. I had to look twice to make sure that I wasn't seeing things, but sure enough grass is growing along the river and lake. I took a picture so you would believe me.

Art


----------



## cole226

Art,

it will be growing again outside before you know it. 

The layout's looking great. Looking back thru the before/after pics, I gotta say your layout room is _huge!_


----------



## Guest

Very impressive work, Art. The grass looks wonderful. You are making super progress.


----------



## DennyM

Art you are inspiring me.


----------



## Chugman

Just a little progress report. My son Jim was over and he finished the 6 switches to turn the power to the layout on and off. Now I can finish my fascia and get things trimmed out. 

I completed my river valley and replaced my bridges. Finished my Great River Road by adding highway signs for Iowa Highway 52. I repainted a white wood billboard I got at DuPage in the traditional green color and replaced the Studebaker billboard with a Hamm's Beer one instead. Decided on my guardrails and completed them along the river road.

Started adding trees behind my curved stone arch bridge and like the way it is looking so far. I'm making a tree canopy using black poly fiber and gluing flocking on it. A very messy and time consuming project and I'm half done. Hope to finish that today.

No pictures, but will post some soon.

Art


----------



## Fabforrest

Yeah, want to see the guardrails.


----------



## Guest

Always look forward to you progress, Art.


----------



## Spence

I guess grass does grow under your feet.  Looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chugman

First, my son Jim was over this week and he finished my switches. We now have 6 on/off switches on the fascia. Each one has a green indicator light so you can see when the layout power is on. They are strategically placed around the layout so it is easy to switch the power on or off during operating sessions.

Now I can get busy and finish all the fascia.

Jim does all the hard work on my layout. All the electrical, most of the carpentry, and most of the problem solving. I know that I am very blessed to have a son that loves trains like I do and has the skills where I don't.

Art


----------



## Guest

Good to see Jim at work on the layout.


----------



## Chugman

I have been working on my river valley and it is finally done. Every time I thought that I was done, I had to do one more thing before I could put the bridges back in place. First it was pouring the river, then it was deciding on and making the guardrails along the road, and lastly it was making highway signs.

I am calling it my Mississippi River. I know it isn't as wide as the real river, but on my layout it separates Illinois and Iowa. The highway is the Great River Road which is Iowa 52 running north from Sabula, IA. On the Illinois side is Savanna where a depot is being built so residents can board the California Zephyr here in the future. The railroad along the river is the CB&Q where the Twin City Zephyr runs between Chicago and the Twin Cities along the mighty Mississippi. 

After it was opened for business Hamm's Beer already has a billboard up. Greyhound is using it and boaters are on the river too.

Art


----------



## PatKn

Wow. That looks terrific, Art.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## laz57

Very NICE ART!!!! Wow the water scene is great!!!! Keep up the good work.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## kstrains

Nice work, Art. The river looks very realistic and impressive! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdmtgm

Amazing!! The work I have seen on this forum continues to surprise and amaze me everyday! This scene is no exception! How many times a week can I turn to the wife and say "Hey Honey! you have got to see this!!
Randy


----------



## Lehigh74

That second shot looks great with the reflections of the signs, the posts and the bridges in the water. And I like the cop hiding behind the Hamm’s billboard.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful work, Art. Like the CZ in the first photo. Building of a "world class" layout continues. Can't wait for the next photos.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Art, Just terrific modeling. Besides all the great comments above, which I totally agree with, my compliment is for the road elevation. Sometimes our layouts live in Flatland, USA, and you have broken that mode with numerous elevations. The road bed is just one good example.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for all the great comments guys. This helps keep me going.

I am currently working to complete my curved stone arch bridge section. I just counted and I have made and planted 495 tree tops so far and still have a ways to go. It has started to go faster as I have figured out little shortcuts as I go along.

Should have new pictures early next week.

Art


----------



## DennyM

Art that's more than I could of imagined it to be.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for all the great comments guys, I really appreciate it. 

I have been busy adding a forest canopy to the bluff behind my curved stone arch bridge. I want it to look like the bluffs along the Mississippi River near Savanna, IL by Palisades State Park. I stopped to count the trees that I have made and installed and it is 495 so far. These are mostly tree tops with the ready-made trees at the base.

I have had it with trees for a few days, so I started building an Atlas Suburban Station kit. I am painting it Milwaukee Road two-tone gray and will use it for my Savanna station. I had my wife help me select the paints at Home Depot by looking at a picture of a real station on my cell phone. After painting the station parts, I love the dark gray, but the light gray is too light. So I rubbed the walls with some medium gray chalk and it looks pretty good to me. It also gave it a moderately aged look and highlighted the details which is what I wanted. 

I will post pictures of my tree canopy and hopefully my new station soon. It doesn't look like I am going to have much time to work on it over the weekend though.

Art


----------



## Jeff T

"From the land of sky blue waters", great work Art!!!! :appl:


----------



## Chugman

Over the weekend I have been working on the area behind my curved stone arch bridge. The scene is an amalgam of sorts in that the bridge was loosely patterned after the bridge of the same name that crosses the Mississippi River between Minneapolis and St. Paul. The rocky bluff behind my bridge I want to look like the bluffs on the Mississippi River at Palisades State Park just North of Savanna, IL.

After making and installing 495 tree tops, I think I am pretty close. I have a picture of the real bluffs and a couple of my version.

Art


----------



## Wood

Wow... Very nicely done Art. Your thread has been so good at raising the bar for my renovations... Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lee Willis

Just very very cool. Fantastic looking.


----------



## Maxum

Nice Art! Dumb question, but is that Gargraves track you're using?


----------



## callmeIshmael2

You've definitely found a niche in the O gauge firmament, Art. It's both wonderful to go back to your earlier posts to see how far you have come in the present, and it's a big thing to see such clear pix of a railroad so realistic where even 3 rails seems plausible!

I'm a devoted toy train guy, but one day may try my hand at a more realistic approach. For now, I leave that to the scale guys and HO railroaders...


----------



## Chugman

Maxum said:


> Nice Art! Dumb question, but is that Gargraves track you're using?


I use all Atlas track and switches on my layout. I did use Gargraves in my display cabinet.

Art


----------



## Lee Willis

Great train-room, good layout. Lots of room.


----------



## Spence

It looks fantastic. Nice job on the scenery.:appl:


----------



## PatKn

Fantastic job, Art. Looks great and you captured the prototype look.


----------



## Guest

Trees make a huge difference and Art, you have taken this to a new level. Beautiful work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chugman

Took a break to run a few trains. A few pictures of my Milwaukee Road F-7's with a short manifest rounding the curved stone arch bridge en route to the Eola Yard to pickup a new consist.

Art


----------



## Chugman

As the train enters the Eola Yard, it is obvious that it is a busy time. A Milwaukee Road MP-15-AC Switcher is busy making up the nightly "meat train" that is the number one priority train on the mainline. It is scheduled to leave in less than an hour with major stops at Spencer Packing in Spencer and Morrell Packing in Hodgkins. The dispatcher has assigned these engines and caboose to be on this train so it has to hurry to the house track for refueling, service, and a crew change.

Art


----------



## Wood

Just beautiful Art. A great layout built with skill. Keep up the pictures, you give us inspiration to take it up a notch.


----------



## Spence

Great photos and descriptions. :appl:


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer

Very, VERY nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Art. I need to get those to run with my RK Milwaukee Road passenger set.


----------



## PatKn

Art, It's important to stop working once in a while and enjoy the fruits of your labor. Beautiful train. I love the F7s. The layout is looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Art. The MW's are very nice.


----------



## Booly15

Art please continue your amazing before and after series, I am learning just from looking and being inspired at the same time.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for all the comments guys. The fellowship and sharing sets this hobby apart from many others. I wish you all lived closer and I could draft you for operating sessions.

Art


----------



## Traindiesel

Outstanding work, Art. Thank you for sharing your progress. I could sit and watch trains run on your layout all day!

Imagining the trains speeding to their destinations, unloading the reefers and heading out to reload. Reminds me a lot of Bob Seagar's song _Long Twin Silver Line_.

_Well the big train keeps on rolling
Rolling on down the track
And the way she's moving buddy
I don't believe she's a-coming back

The fireman's smoking a big cigar
Sipping Lafite Rothschild Bordeaux
And the engineer's so happy
He's just a-letting that whistle blow

She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling on proud and fine
She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling
Down that long twin silver line

Well she just blazed through Chicago
Nonstop to L.A.
And the way she's steaming buddy
You better not get in her way
She's got the finest fastest pulling twin diesels
She's got ninety three cars in tow
She's gonna be on time
All the way down the line
Come the rain hail sleet or snow

She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling on right on time
She keeps a-rolling
She keeps a-rolling
Down that long twin silver line
Rolling on down the line

And she just passed in Chicago
Rolling into Kansas too
Rolling into Denver
Doing all she'll do
And she hangs a big left in Salt Lake City
Southwest to the Nevada line
Rolling into California
Right on time
Rolling on down the line_


----------



## balidas

I can't come up with any other words to describe how amazing your layout is looking.


----------



## DennyM




----------



## Chugman

As we were operating at my Eola Yard we discovered that in the hurry to get the yard up and running we didn't provide any refueling options. So the MOW department of the Milwaukee Road quickly added a diesel fuel tank, a water refilling stand, and the waiting F-7's were able to get serviced for their next run. They also added a bumper to prevent engines running off the end of the track.

I see that already a pile of ties was dropped on the ground and other items are sure to soon follow. The yard and train crews are now upset that there is no where for them to get out of the weather and have coffee. Hopefully it won't take too long for something to get built.

Art


----------



## Guest

Excellent modeling, Art. I love the 4-track sweeping curves that pass by the yard. Should add nicely to a great layout.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice work, Art. Keep those MR F-7's working! Maybe one day I will get a set like that! I saw the same set at the last Trainfest but did not pull the trigger. If MTH ever produces a set, I might go that way depending upon the paint scheme. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

Quote - Very nice work, Art. Keep those MR F-7's working! Maybe one day I will get a set like that! I saw the same set at the last Trainfest but did not pull the trigger. If MTH ever produces a set, I might go that way depending upon the paint scheme. 

Thanks, Ken. I know what you mean about paint schemes as Milwaukee Road had several of them, but I only like ones like this one. This was the paint scheme I remember seeing and it is the only one that looks right to me.

Art


----------



## Chugman

I needed a building to fit an odd shaped spot. I discovered that when I tried to take pictures of my grain elevator area, that there is an area in the picture that shows my display shelves. There is nothing wrong with the shelves, but they are very distracting when you are trying to take a realistic looking picture of the area.

So I looked through my box of unused building parts and found a couple Korber pieces that would work. I am going to use Masonite to fill in the areas where I don't have anything and then cover it with brick paper and signs. 

Here are a couple pictures of the building under construction and a test fit in the area where it is going.

Art


----------



## Guest

Clever way to fill this space, Art.


----------



## Dieseler

Seems to fit like a glove.


----------



## DennyM

Looks great Art.


----------



## PatKn

Good way to fill in a hole. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

I did a little more work on my "scrap building" yesterday. I'm calling it that because it was made of left over building parts to fit in a special spot. As Rich has said Korber walls are so easy to kitbash and turn into something that looks good in most any situation. 

I applied brick paper on the bare Masonite walls and then added signs and posters. I think that the signs give it some character and help mask the brick paper look. 

All I have left is to put some roof details on, add lighting, and ground cover and bushes around the base. Maybe a little trash and some people and it will be good to go.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding work, Art. The row of facade buildings greatly enhances your layout.


----------



## PatKn

Looks great, Art. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence

Good looking buildings. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Art, Nicely done. This building has two sides. Didn't realize that. The front side blends in well with your mural and the back side hits the spot with those Korber fronts. I too like Korber products. Currently in the process of putting together a building which came in pieces. It was not a kit but I was able to design my own building and their great staff put all the pieces together, making it possible to build what I wanted. Very nice product.


----------



## Guest

If you were unaware of this transaction, the Korber line is now owned by Steve Nelson (Mr. Muffin Trans).


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> If you were unaware of this transaction, the Korber line is now owned by Steve Nelson (Mr. Muffin Trans).



Thanks Brian, that should have been mentioned. Steve is a very helpful person and his helper is Tanya Burdick. Tanya may have come from Korber because she is excellent with the parts and assemblies.


----------



## Chugman

I have rolled up my sleeves and begun tackling getting my towns of Spencer and Ruthven completed. I'm starting by completing my roads between the two towns. The first hurdle is how to treat my MTH Sinclair Station operating accessory. I have always loved it and so have all the guests to the layout. It is something my wife likes to demonstrate while I am answering questions or running trains. 

I decided to imbed it in the Masonite roadways and parking lots so it is flush. I think this will enhance the realism and reduce the "toy train look" of it. 

So far so good. Today I will work on adding the roads on both sides of this gas station and then I can paint the Masonite, weather it, and add striping.

Art


----------



## Guest

Nice project to work on today, Art. The MTH accessories look silly if you din't make the roadway/sidewalks flush with their bases.

I have always liked the Sinclair version of the MTH gas station. Now you have to look for a Sinclair tanker truck to fill the gas tanks at the station. Don't forget the fuel tank access caps somewhere on the property.


----------



## kstrains

Nice project to do on a very hot day outside, Art! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

kstrains said:


> Nice project to do on a very hot day outside, Art!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. It got up to 97 degrees today.  It's down to 78 right now. Art that looks like a great project off to a good start.


----------



## Chugman

A few more pictures of current construction. I am cutting 1/4" Masonite for my future streets that will pass in front of my Sinclair gas station. The streets connect my towns of Spencer on the right and Ruthven on the left. I am now painting the Masonite an aged concrete color. The next steps will be to mask and paint the shoulders of the streets followed by weathering the streets with chalk. Then I will stripe the streets. As soon as all this is done, I can begin to lay out the final locations of the buildings in Ruthven and lay sidewalks.

Art


----------



## Mark Boyce

Art, the buildings are all looking great! Your towns will have a very realistic look, I'm sure!


----------



## Guest

Looking very good, Art. A treat to see your progress photos.

If any of our forum members are visiting the Chicago area this summer, you should contact Art for a tour. He is a fabulous host and enjoys sharing his layout. I know first hand.


----------



## DennyM

It's coming together nicely Art.


----------



## Guest

The scene is coming together. Very nice work, Art.


----------



## papa3rail

Not sure how I've missed this thread but thanks to Pat's recent _"Then and Now"_ thread I was made aware of this thread.

I really appreciate skilled craftsmanship and Art yours is second to none.People will always ooh and aah about scenery and yours is as good as it gets.The then pictures are what I find very impressive. I like to see someone put as much care and precision into the bones of their layout as they do with the finishing touches. That is the mark of a true craftsman.

This layout is one of the best I've seen. The size, the track plan, the accessibility all are top notch.The curved stone arch bridge is a real gem, very nice work. By the quality of your work I can tell this must be a labor of love.Once again very impressive I look forward to following your continued progress.

There is just one thing I would change, I'd move you and your layout into the house next door.No snow to shovel in Texas my friend.


----------



## Chugman

Papa3rail thank you very much. I used to work in Texas often and always thought that I would love living there. Spent a lot of time in Dallas, Houston, and some in San Antonio.

Art


----------



## DennyM

Chugman said:


> Papa3rail thank you very much. I used to work in Texas often and always thought that I would love living there. Spent a lot of time in Dallas, Houston, and some in San Antonio.
> 
> Art


I lived in Houston for about three months then moved to Galveston and lived there for three years.


----------



## papa3rail

So Art when did you put up your first piece of benchwork?


----------



## Chugman

papa3rail said:


> So Art when did you put up your first piece of benchwork?


It was about 8 years ago. As is often the case we got off to a fast start erecting benchwork, which goes pretty quickly. Then the goal was to get something running as soon as possible. Once that happened, the pace slowed and we had a number of operating sessions. In fact, I took one whole year off during this time where nothing happened.

The next few years were a blur, but gradual progress was made. Some ideas made the cut and some didn't. It was a lot of fun taking my time and enjoying the process of building the layout. In fact, I even wondered at times if the building was the most enjoyable part of having a layout? I also wanted to test different options and how they would effect operations. I wanted a layout that I could operate alone and share with non-train friends, but also one where we could have realistic operating sessions for a fair sized group. Aisles had to be at least three feet wide to accommodate visitors and operating sessions. No duck-unders was another must.

The other thing that is very important to me is trying to recreate scenes that are representative of important events in my life. Examples are: Where I met my wife, where I was introduced to trains as a boy, places I have lived and worked, and etc. This gives my layout a purpose and deeper meaning for me and helps me relive events from my past that gives me enjoyment. The scenes don't have to be exact copies, but close enough to stimulate pleasant memories. 

Art


----------



## papa3rail

Great story Art. A lot of similarities to my own ,I started in 2007 and recently took two years off but I've never felt like I had to get finished I just enjoy creating it.That's why the never ending story is part of my build thread title.


----------



## DennyM

I agree Papa. I look at pictures of how my layout looked when I started it around 2009-2010 (it was a 4X8) to what it look like now and I'm still adding on or moving things around and now I'm thinking about adding another 4X5 section. Just haven't decided where I'm going to put it.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Chugman said:


> It was about 8 years ago. As is often the case we got off to a fast start erecting benchwork, which goes pretty quickly. Then the goal was to get something running as soon as possible. Once that happened, the pace slowed and we had a number of operating sessions. In fact, I took one whole year off during this time where nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The next few years were a blur, but gradual progress was made. Some ideas made the cut and some didn't. It was a lot of fun taking my time and enjoying the process of building the layout. In fact, I even wondered at times if the building was the most enjoyable part of having a layout? I also wanted to test different options and how they would effect operations. I wanted a layout that I could operate alone and share with non-train friends, but also one where we could have realistic operating sessions for a fair sized group. Aisles had to be at least three feet wide to accommodate visitors and operating sessions. No duck-unders was another must.
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing that is very important to me is trying to recreate scenes that are representative of important events in my life. Examples are: Where I met my wife, where I was introduced to trains as a boy, places I have lived and worked, and etc. This gives my layout a purpose and deeper meaning for me and helps me relive events from my past that gives me enjoyment. The scenes don't have to be exact copies, but close enough to stimulate pleasant memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Art




That’s an excellent story Art! And there is plenty more to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

To continue my original idea to show some "then and now" I am adding a picture of my little town I call Sabula, IA. I chose the name as I was wanting to call the area where my railroad crosses the Mississippi River after real towns. The Milwaukee Road and BNSF cross the river at Savanna, IL and Sabula, IA. I am also picturing my Sabula as being a little like the fictional town of Mayberry on the Andy Griffith Show. I recently visited the real Sabula and it is nothing like Mayberry, but it can be on my railroad.

Art


----------



## Mark Boyce

Good spot for a country store, Art! The one I recall growing up was right next to the B&O tracks, so you could sit on the steps sipping a 10 cent bottle of pop and watch for trains! :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Art. I have to admit I'm very envious of your layout.


----------



## PatKn

Very nice, Art. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photos, Art. Love the YELLOW T-Bird.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice scene, Art!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Excellent scene Art. Bob's is a perfect fit and adds lots of interest to a fairly small space.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for all your nice and supportive comments. I feel like this small area on my layout is coming together nicely. 

My goals were to model a small area of the Mississippi River where real railroads crossed. I chose the Savanna, IL to Sabula, IA area since that is where the Milwaukee Road and the current BNSF cross. I'm not trying to create accurate models of these areas, but rather I wanted to have real town names for future operating sessions. The Iowa side was dictated by where my towns of Spencer and Ruthven, Iowa are located. I have more room on my layout on the Illinois side where Savanna is so that became the place for my passenger station stop. This will give me another station to schedule stops for my California Zephyr and El Capitan.

I decided that Sabula would be portrayed as a sleepy, little, rural town along the Mississippi's Great River Road. I have always loved the Andy Griffith Show so I am trying to make it my small version of Mayberry. I can just envision Opie, Andy, Aunt Bee, and especially Barney in my little town.

I am also trying very hard to resist the temptation to cram every scene full of "things" and have some understated scenes that showcase the railroad and do not dominate it. That as we all know is very hard to do with all the cool cars, buildings, accessories, and etc. that we "just have to find a spot for on our layouts." 

Art


----------



## Guest

*"Thanks for all your nice and supportive comments. I feel like this small area on my layout is coming together nicely. 

My goals were to model a small area of the Mississippi River where real railroads crossed. I chose the Savanna, IL to Sabula, IA area since that is where the Milwaukee Road and the current BNSF cross. I'm not trying to create accurate models of these areas, but rather I wanted to have real town names for future operating sessions. The Iowa side was dictated by where my towns of Spencer and Ruthven, Iowa are located. I have more room on my layout on the Illinois side where Savanna is so that became the place for my passenger station stop. This will give me another station to schedule stops for my California Zephyr and El Capitan.

I decided that Sabula would be portrayed as a sleepy, little, rural town along the Mississippi's Great River Road. I have always loved the Andy Griffith Show so I am trying to make it my small version of Mayberry. I can just envision Opie, Andy, Aunt Bee, and especially Barney in my little town.

I am also trying very hard to resist the temptation to cram every scene full of "things" and have some understated scenes that showcase the railroad and do not dominate it. That as we all know is very hard to do with all the cool cars, buildings, accessories, and etc. that we "just have to find a spot for on our layouts." 

Art"*

This is a man with a vision, and a good one at that. I am a big proponent of building a layout with a plan in mind and Art sure is proof of how successful this approach can be.


----------



## Chugman

Mark Boyce said:


> Good spot for a country store, Art! The one I recall growing up was right next to the B&O tracks, so you could sit on the steps sipping a 10 cent bottle of pop and watch for trains! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Mark. Your comment creates a picture in my mind of the perfect way to spend a beautiful summer day. Not a care in the world enjoying your favorite beverage while waiting for trains to pass by. 

Art


----------



## papa3rail

Great scene Art it's nice to be able to stick bits of nostalgia here and there amongst the rails.


----------



## Chugman

I have been busy working on my town of Spencer and wanted to share a couple before and after shots. The first picture is of the block removed from the layout and the second is after it has been finished and put back in place.

This block features the H & N Chevrolet dealer that I met my wife out in front of. The next store is Jim's Train Shop which was named after a famous Jim. (My son's name is Jim and he has helped me make this layout possible in so many ways.) Then comes Carroll's Bakery, a Spencer tradition that I used to frequent when I lived in Spencer. I see kids are still staring in the window dreaming over the luscious glazed donuts. Followed by Moses Shoe store. (My great grandfather was a cobbler and this is in honor of him.) The last building is the Spencer Maid-Rite shop. I used to beg my mom to take me to the Maid-Rite when I was a boy. If you haven't heard of them, they are the best loose-meat hamburgers you will ever eat.

Art


----------



## Guest

Beautiful streets, Art. I am very impressed. Your towns will be a beautiful focal point to your layout. I like the street lights that Jim installed. 

Keep the photos coming please. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

Great job, Art. The town looks great and having the stores mean something makes it extra special.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

Looks fantastic Art. Like any Smalltown, USA. You do nice work.


----------



## DennyM

Art, this is beyond fantastic. Your attention to detail and your theme is..is...well I can't think of a word for it at this moment so just wow.


----------



## Wood

This is great craftsmanship, great balanced space and lighting. Art, so nice. And, I love the train store you installed. 

This is so clearly a main street from the 1950's. It could easily pass for my early memories of Freeport, ME, just change the store names and add a newspaper store where I used to buy gumballs for a penny.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Art, The town is really looking good! I have not spent much time in the near midwest, but your nice wide streets give me the midwestern impression. Here, streets are usually narrow, and often bendy to boot. The coloring looks like nicely used streets, and the buildings are great!!


----------



## Guest

That city block is awesome, Art. It looks so real and there is so much to see.


----------



## kstrains

Art, Spence looks really sharp with the lights dimmed and the buildings lit along with street lights. Sharing the meaning of the buildings to you is really special to the build of your layout! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papa3rail

Some more top shelf work Art,looks really sharp.


----------



## Chugman

I have been busy working on my towns of Spencer and Ruthven. I have been showing the first block to be completed and here are a couple more pictures. The first pictures shows the new street lights and the addition of the parking meters, fire hydrants, and people to the scene. The corner building became the new Spencer Maid-Rite sandwich shop as that was my favorite place to eat as a young boy in Spencer. It was destroyed by a natural gas explosion that killed everyone in the shop and was never replaced.

The second picture shows the right side of this block. It starts with the Maid-Rite shop followed by the local Woolworth's Five & Dime Store. This was a favorite of mine as a child. They had bins of plastic toys that I would drool over. The next business is Johnston Automotive which is where my dad worked for a long time. The last business has just been added to finish the block. It was an MTH radio station building, but it has been become the new Rexall Drug Store, another childhood favorite where we could go to the soda fountain and get cherry cokes and other goodies. If business picks up the store plans to add a Miller Rexall animated sign on the front of the building to draw attention down this side street. The completely remodeled Hotel Tangney is across the street and is expected to bring in a lot of travelers. Plus the Tangney is now a Greyhound Bus stop and that too will add to the traffic.

These are exciting days for Spencer. The neighboring town of Ruthven is concerned and is addressing making changes to better compete with Spencer. The first change was approving a new bar, Finnigan's. There are never too many bars in town. Power's Cafe is also requesting approval and it looks promising. 

Art


----------



## Guest

Excellent scenes, Art. Beautiful work for sure.


----------



## Spence

Absolutely gorgeous downtown. :thumbsup:
I thought it was really nice of you Art to name the downtown after me.


----------



## Guest

Excellent modeling, Art. You have taken ordinary, inexpensive buildings and turned them into very detailed models.


----------



## DennyM

Fantastic work Art.


----------



## papa3rail

Looks great Art.I like the Maid-Rite sign , home of the loose meat sandwich.I think there is one in every town in Iowa.


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful job, Art.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains

Spencer looks great, Art! I bet Jim's Trains has nice selection of Trains too! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Boyce

Chugman said:


> Thanks, Mark. Your comment creates a picture in my mind of the perfect way to spend a beautiful summer day. Not a care in the world enjoying your favorite beverage while waiting for trains to pass by.
> 
> 
> 
> Art




Yes Art, those were the days!!


----------



## Chugman

Just a couple pics of one of my latest projects. I needed something to occupy this area of land that is at my yard throat to my Chicago Union Station After a lot of searching I settled on making a Railway Express terminal. My logic was:

1. Chicago's Union Station had to be a bee hive of activity for REA in it's day.
2. I model 1960 to 1970 and REA lasted until 1975, a few years after Amtrak began.
3. I have always loved REA's colors and logos.
4. And I can also have a REA presence at my depots in Spencer and Ruthven.

These two pictures show the spot where my building is going and the front wall of the building being masked before spray painting the windows and doors. 

Art


----------



## Chugman

Another project that my son, Jim, is doing for me is making a signal bridge for my Aurora "race track" area. He is combining several old Lionel signal bridges to make a 3-track bridge and replacing the old lights with LED's. He is also placing signals on both sides to make it bi-directional. I am really liking the looks of this so far and may want to add several more in both 3-track and 2-track versions.

Here is a picture before he completed the new heads.

Art


----------



## Wood

That will fill the space nicely. Art, What product are you using for the building. It will look nice and I am always searching for building structures. It is odd the windows are not drop ins, just a fabrication issue.

Posted, before your second post. I like the signals and I have the same one. I'll incorporate the idea of your son and replace the lights with LED's good idea.


----------



## DennyM

Art is that signal bridge Rail King?


----------



## Guest

The REA building will be a great additions and will really enhance that scene. 

I like that signal bridge. Your son did a great job.


----------



## Chugman

Wood said:


> That will fill the space nicely. Art, What product are you using for the building. It will look nice and I am always searching for building structures. It is odd the windows are not drop ins, just a fabrication issue.
> 
> Posted, before your second post. I like the signals and I have the same one. I'll incorporate the idea of your son and replace the lights with LED's good idea.


I bought a used Ameritown factory and have completely taken it apart and joined the six panels in a straight line. I will build sides and a back of either Masonite or foam board and use brick paper to finish off. After the windows are painted I will weather the brick with aged concrete paint and hen wipe it off leaving just the motor lines filled and the brick weathered. Probably add a slanted roof over the loading docks and etc.

Art


----------



## Chugman

DennyM said:


> Art is that signal bridge Rail King?


Denny they are Lionel 450 signal bridges that have been around for a very long time. 

Art


----------



## Guest

Good work, Art. Love the photos.


----------



## Wood

Chugman said:


> I bought a used Ameritown factory and have completely taken it apart and joined the six panels in a straight line. I will build sides and a back of either Masonite or foam board and use brick paper to finish off. After the windows are painted I will weather the brick with aged concrete paint and hen wipe it off leaving just the motor lines filled and the brick weathered. Probably add a slanted roof over the loading docks and etc.
> 
> Art



Art, please post your progress on the building. It is such a nice thing to create a unique structure and watching your techniques will be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## Spence

The building is going to be a great addition to layout. I love the signal lights. I’ve said it before but I just have to re-iterate that you have a beautiful looking layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kstrains

Looks great, Art. Wow! You have made a lot progress on your layout! Look forward to a future video and magazine article! When are they going to shoot a video of your layout?

Ken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

I went to the monthly train show at the DuPage Fairgrounds this morning. The most spectacular thing that I saw there was a favorite vendor selling the new Woodland Scenics water towers. AND he had a great price on them as he always does. I had ordered one online and wished that I had waited and got one at DuPage.

I left the show in time to get home and go to church with my wife. 
When I got out of church, I had an email stating that UPS had delivered my water tower while we were in church.

When I pulled in my driveway, this is what I saw. I have never seen UPS or Fedex drop packages on the driveway, but I was so glad to see it that I didn't care.

I had to take it downstairs and place it on the layout to see how it looks. I have to add the town name of Ruthven to it, but I love the way it looks.


----------



## empire builder

very nice looking and sets the time frame for the town as well.
am surprised the package left like that in plain site


----------



## PatKn

Art the REA building is a great idea. Keep us informed as to your progress. The signal bridge looks great. That water tower is very nice. I admired it when I saw it advertised. I have had UPS put packages in front of my garage on a couple of occasions.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice progress Art,look forward to seeing how the REA terminal comes out.Your son is doing a great job on the signal as well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Water tower looks good, Art.


----------



## DennyM

That water tower looks good on your layout. It's a good thing you don't have a porch pirate issue. I would have to take issue with FedX/UPS if my package came up missing.


----------



## Spence

Art; I'm curious! Are you sure that's a UPS package? They do not deliver on Sunday as of right now. When the new contract is ratified they will be but as far as I know that is not in effect now.


----------



## Chugman

Spence said:


> Art; I'm curious! Are you sure that's a UPS package? They do not deliver on Sunday as of right now. When the new contract is ratified they will be but as far as I know that is not in effect now.


Spence, it had a UPS tracking number and invoice, but I did not see them deliver it. USPS has been delivering packages on Sunday in our area for some time. Maybe they have an arrangement to deliver UPS packages?

I was surprised that it was delivered on Sunday morning and that they left in on the driveway. They usually leave it at the front door.

Art


----------



## PatKn

I have had a number of packages that were shipped UPS and turned over to the USPS for local delivery.


----------



## seayakbill

Really looking great, going to be super layout that will be fun to operate.

Bill


----------



## Guest

When we have a package delivered it's left by the front door but there was one time that it was left in front of the garage. I thought it was rather odd. A package left by our front door isn't so easy to see from the street and is protected from rain. The one in front of the garage was obvious and had no protection from weather.


----------



## Chugman

Here are a couple updates. First, this is the current status of my Railway Express Building. I am currently adding bracing to the back and back and side walls. I also have to paint the loading dock and loading doors a wood color.

Art


----------



## Chugman

The second update is on my signal bridge. My son, Jim, came over last night and installed it. He made a custom 3-track, bi-directional bridge out of three Lionel 450 Signal Bridges. Then he replaced the lights with LED's. Lastly he installed relays to activate the signals from isolated track sections. 

I love the way that it turned out.

Art


----------



## Spence

The building and signals look fantastic. :appl:


----------



## Guest

The REA building and the signal bridge look terrific, Art.


----------



## Wood

Nicely done Art. Nice to have your son help. My Grandson came today and he loves to detail scenery. Did a nice job, too.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for the comments. I have also been working on trying to finish up the area around my Chicago Union Station and was making good progress until I double checked my clearances. I tried an Atlas 21" passenger car and it wouldn't clear by about an 1/8" in one place and much more in another.

So I had to take everything apart and start over. I thought that I had learned this lesson before, but apparently not. Now everything clears my Atlas 21" Horizon cars, but I had better get out one one of my Atlas 21" California Zephyr cars to be totally sure. The 21" K-Line cars clear easily as their truck placement is different and that was what I was testing with.

Art


----------



## empire builder

Chugman

your railroad is depicted in the era that class 1 railroads always had clean passenger trains! I like the last picture that shows closeup of new signal but also the bridge project you did awhile ago looks really nice.


----------



## Guest

Both the REA building and the signal bridge look great. Very nice work, Art.


----------



## PatKn

Art, Great work on the REA Building and the signal bridge. As far as the car clearance, we've all done that. Made a mistake that, when discovered, think to ourselves "I know better than that".


----------



## Chugman

I am currently trying to get my downtown Chicago area around Union Station finished. I have been building a four-lane road across both freight yards that will end up going by the end of Union Station. The last piece ends at the fascia and is fairly small.

I have also added some land beside the road that completes the area above the end of the passenger tracks under the station. I thought that I had enough clearances on the poles supporting the bridge and on the posts holding up the land. Boy did I guess wrong! And in both places.

Here are a couple pictures of the area and the clearances AFTER I increased them. My longest car (Atlas 21" CAZ Observation) is my test car. As you can see, it is still very close.

Art


----------



## Chugman

The post that was so close to the center of the CAZ observation car I felt that I had to move it again as there just wasn't enough room for error. So I moved it over a post width and I feel much better about it now. Maybe I can now resume my construction in this area as traffic is backing up trying to get to the station.

Art


----------



## Guest

Big change from the last time I visited Art's layout in the CUS area. I sure like the elevated platform as it will accommodate a lot of scenery opportunities. 

Art knows I have always been a big fan of his passenger train activities and this improvement will take it to a whole new level.

Continuing nice work, Art. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Art, you do such a nice job. The space is filling fast and it will look like the Chicago metropolitan area. Nice buildings, plenty of space and great trains. I am following and learning with everyone of your posts. Thank you.


----------



## Chugman

Brian - Thanks, I think of you every time I work with or run any of my passenger trains. 

Wood - Thanks, when I get tired or a little burnt out, it's comments like yours that keep me going. 

Art


----------



## Guest

It looks fabulous, Art. I really like the elevated station and roadway. 

The clearances look much better. You do excellent work.


----------



## PatKn

Art, What a great looking scene. The elevated station looks fantastic. I think your better with that extra clearance on the post. The street supports still don't have much extra clearance. Maybe a slightly smaller dowel would give you some breathing room. The layout looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DennyM

Chugman said:


> I am currently trying to get my downtown Chicago area around Union Station finished. I have been building a four-lane road across both freight yards that will end up going by the end of Union Station. The last piece ends at the fascia and is fairly small.
> 
> I have also added some land beside the road that completes the area above the end of the passenger tracks under the station. I thought that I had enough clearances on the poles supporting the bridge and on the posts holding up the land. Boy did I guess wrong! And in both places.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of the area and the clearances AFTER I increased them. My longest car (Atlas 21" CAZ Observation) is my test car. As you can see, it is still very close.
> 
> Art


You should add Garretts Popcorn and maybe J&J Fish or Harold's chicken to give it a true Chicago feel.😊


----------



## Chugman

DennyM said:


> You should add Garretts Popcorn and maybe J&J Fish or Harold's chicken to give it a true Chicago feel.😊


Would a White Castle work instead? Good ideas Denny, but I can't get White Castle out of my mind for some reason.

Art


----------



## DennyM

Chugman said:


> DennyM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should add Garretts Popcorn and maybe J&J Fish or Harold's chicken to give it a true Chicago feel.😊
> 
> 
> 
> Would a White Castle work instead? Good ideas Denny, but I can't get White Castle out of my mind for some reason. Art
Click to expand...

White Castle works, but I don't ever recall one downtown. I remember in the 70s there were outstanding places to get hamburgers, hotdogs and polish sausage. Sadly they are no longer there.


----------



## Chugman

Here are a couple pictures of the progress on my REA building. There are a few more finishing touches to do and then they should be ready to move in in time for the busy Christmas season.

Art


----------



## Guest

Looks really good, Art. Nothing like having one-of-a-kind structures on your layout, particularly when they look this good. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Art, That looks so GOOD! Would you mind sharing how you made the excellent REA banner across the top?


----------



## PatKn

Fantastic job, Art.


----------



## papa3rail

super nice job Art.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chugman

Wood said:


> Art, That looks so GOOD! Would you mind sharing how you made the excellent REA banner across the top?


Thanks, Wood. I use PowerPoint software since I used it so much at work that I am very comfortable with it. I just made a text box the correct size, decided on the font, text color and background color. The I searched the Internet until I found REA symbols that I sized and placed at each end of the text box. Printed on my color printer and used rubber cement to put it on the building.

I usually mount the signs on either stiff cardboard or gator board, but thus one I just put directly on the building as is. 

Art


----------



## Wood

Thank you Art... I have been striving to improve my signs. Publisher and PowerPoint are two programs I am working with. Their are lots of little quirks I have to keep playing with, but I'll keep at it.


----------



## Booly15

art do you have a track plan that you can post?


----------



## laz57

ART, very nice signage.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chugman

Booly15 said:


> art do you have a track plan that you can post?


I tried to upload it but is a bitmap and I couldn't get it to load.

Art


----------



## Chugman

I have been working on my Savanna station last night and today. I finally got the lights installed and it placed on the layout. Next I painted the parking lot, weathered it, and striped it.


----------



## Guest

Layout is really starting to come together, Art.


----------



## Guest

Looks great, Art. What did you use to create the striping?


----------



## superwarp1

Nice to see I'm not the only one who put a RR crossing on a curve. Nice pics, love the way that Atlas track looks.


----------



## Chugman

Country Joe said:


> Looks great, Art. What did you use to create the striping?


I bought model airplane striping tape at my local hobby shop. I have had pretty good luck with it and it is easy to use.

Art


----------



## Guest

Chugman said:


> I bought model airplane striping tape at my local hobby shop. I have had pretty good luck with it and it is easy to use.
> 
> Art


Thanks, Art. I didn't think of looking in the model airplane section of the hobby shop. There's a shop reasonably close. I don't go very often because it is mainly R/C planes, very little trains.


----------



## cole226

Everything looks great Art. :thumbsup:

Looks like you got this model railroading figured out!  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chugman

It's a beautiful early fall afternoon in Savanna, IL in 1970 and Casey Jones the III, grandson of the famous engineer of the same name, is sitting on his porch with his faithful German Shepard waiting for the California Zephyr to blast by on the tracks beside his home. The train horn scares his dog and hurts his ears, but they both love watching the train cross the river and make a station stop at the nearby Savanna station. His wife is hollering something about whether he planted the flowers in front of the porch like she asked him to? But Casey is lost in his memories of when he was an engineer like his grandpa. 

Did I just hear a horn?

Art


----------



## Guest

Great scene, Art. The story makes it even better. The faithful German Shepherd is a terrific finishing touch. Now if only it was a Kuvasz. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

That is an excellent scene, Art, and a great story. Having a story helps bring the scene to life.


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful scene, Art.


----------



## Wood

Looking good Art. Nice story. Love the detail on the "2 track crossing".


----------



## Chugman

Here is a video of running Ken's (kstrains) Lionel legacy Milwaukee Road #261 on my layout this week. We had a lot of fun running and filming it. I am pleased to have more areas with scenery to backdrop the trains.

Art


----------



## Guest

Fun video, Art. You have made a ton of progress on the layout.


----------



## kstrains

Art, I enjoyed my time at your home! Taking photos and video with the 261 on your layout was a lot of fun. You have made a lot progress on your layout recently! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

That's sure a fine sounding loco, looks great as well.

Magic


----------



## Chugman

kstrains said:


> Art, I enjoyed my time at your home! Taking photos and video with the 261 on your layout was a lot of fun. You have made a lot progress on your layout recently!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, Ken. I really enjoyed it also. It was fun running trains and taking pictures, which is something I haven't done very much of because of working on my scenery non-stop. Your beautiful steam engine makes me wonder if I should reconsider not having any. The fact that it is a Milwaukee Road makes it even more tempting.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the excellent video, Art. Ken's loco looks and sounds great.


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful Layout, Beautiful Train, Fantastic video. Thanks for posting, Art. 261 brings back happy memories. One of the best excursions I have ever taken was behind 261. All day trip from Steamtown to Binghamton and back.


----------



## Chugman

Beautiful Layout, Beautiful Train, Fantastic video. Thanks for posting, Art. 261 brings back happy memories. One of the best excursions I have ever taken was behind 261. All day trip from Steamtown to Binghamton and back.

Thanks, Pat. I also have good memories of #261 operating excursions in and around the Chicago area. In fact, Ken, whose engine it is, and I both watched the real #261 in our area but we did not know each other at that time. 

Art


----------



## Chugman

I have been working on my Wonder Bread Bakery today. I have the basic structure built, have two coats of white paint on the walls, and painted the trailer doors dark gray. 

I have been mocking up the office area on the front with pictures inside and double lights overhead. I am using Woodland Scenics stickup lights so I can control the intensity with the dimmer on the light hub. 

The bakery is on a lift-out section so I am building it at the work bench. I screwed it down to the plywood lift-out after I painted the parking lot and weathered it. Also put grass down while it is on the bench. 

Next I have to finish the office and then make a roof and detail it. Also I want to build some flour silos out of PVC pipe that will sit directly behind the bakery on the rail spur for unloading flour form my covered hoppers.

Other plans are to custom make a WONDER BREAD sign for the roof. I have the large Miller Engineering one, but it too large and too modern for me.

Art


----------



## Spence

The Wonder Bread building is starting to take shape. It's going to be a good size building.


----------



## Guest

Impressive size and looks really good, Art.


----------



## Guest

The bakery is looking very good, Art. When it's finished I'm going to apply for a job as a loafer. A bread bakery is the perfect place to do some loafing and I'm really good at loafing. Why not get paid for it? :laugh:


----------



## DennyM

Art your layout is fantastic. I love Your video. When it got to the part on crossing the Mississippi, I thought of Rock Island, IL. There are tracks that run along the river. That would be a cool scene on a layout.


----------



## PatKn

This bakery will make an interesting addition to your layout. In addition, you have a personal attachment to Wonder Bread. Great project.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Chugman said:


> Also I want to build some flour silos out of PVC pipe that will sit directly behind the bakery on the rail spur for unloading flour form my covered hoppers.


Careful with that flour, it explodes at times. 

That's going to be a seriously impressive bakery, can't wait to see what size loafs come out.


----------



## kstrains

Looks great, Art. Will bakery be operational for your open house? Like the smell of baking fresh bread! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Ken, Art can whip up a new scent for his locomotive, *"FRESHLY BAKED BREAD".*


----------



## kstrains

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Ken, Art can whip up a new scent for his locomotive, *"FRESHLY BAKED BREAD".*




Brian, I remember Mega Steam has scent called Baking Bread! That would go along great with his new Wonder Bread Factory! Except he needs Milwaukee Road Steam Engine on his layout to really put out that smoke scent...just saying, Art! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Ken, you can make this happen at Art's BIG operating session on November 8th.


----------



## Chugman

In the meantime, we'll just have to "Build strong bodies 12 ways" with our Wonder Bread. 

You guys are just having too much fun. Come on over and I'll teach you how to run the bread slicers, if we can see through all the fresh baked bread smelling smoke.

Art

PS The bakery is waiting for the bread silos to be built so they can receive flour and bake their first loaves. The builder (that be me) is busy with building a church for the big boss before the get-together.


----------



## kstrains

Chugman said:


> In the meantime, we'll just have to "Build strong bodies 12 ways" with our Wonder Bread.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are just having too much fun. Come on over and I'll teach you how to run the bread slicers, if we can see through all the fresh baked bread smelling smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Art
> 
> 
> 
> PS The bakery is waiting for the bread silos to be built so they can receive flour and bake their first loaves. The builder (that be me) is busy with building a church for the big boss before the get-together.




Art
I guess the fresh bread will have to wait. Good luck on building the church. It looked like a challenge but I know you will do a good job on it but hopefully it will be fun too to build! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Chugman said:


> I have been working on my Wonder Bread Bakery today. I have the basic structure built, have two coats of white paint on the walls, and painted the trailer doors dark gray. Art



Art, The bakery will be another great scene. Those older Pecos molds from Korber offer unique structural components that no other company matches. It will stand out and be very nice.


----------



## Chugman

I am just about finished with my model of my Wonder Bread Bakery. It is loosely modeled after the Wonder Bakery that was in Hodgkins, IL, but has since been torn down. 

I still have to add roof details, flour silos, misc. details, and people to complete the scene.

Art


----------



## Fabforrest

You need this. 

https://www.microstru.com/4061_Wonder_Bread.html


----------



## Chugman

The other project that has been occupying my time is to complete a church for my layout. My wife Dixie and I searched for a church that we both liked and finally settled on one and ordered it. When we received it we discovered that it was a "craftsman" kit. In layman's language that means it is a box of wood with written instructions and no pictures. I feel that I am up to the challenge, but it will be time consuming at best.

So, Dixie suggested that maybe we should use the Dept. 56 "Little Brown Church in the Vale". We were married in the real church, it is close to the right scale, and we decided we could live with the snow and Christmas decorations that were on it. (Besides we had a mini blizzard a week ago and Christmas items have been for sale at Costco for over 4 weeks already.) So we studied pictures of the real church and especially the setting of trees that it is nestled in. Then a trip to our local hobby shop for trees.

It has been a lot of fun doing this project, but the best part of is that Dixie got involved and we did it together. We worked on the whole thing together and she designed the trees and grounds completely. 

Here are a series of "then and now" pictures of it.


----------



## Chugman

QUOTE=You need this. 

https://www.microstru.com/4061_Wonder_Bread.html

Forrest, you are right about that. I have the larger one, but decided it was too large and dwarfed the building. I need to get the smaller one. It is more modern than I wanted too, but I guess I should just be thankful that Miller made one at all. Thanks for your input.

Art


----------



## Fabforrest

The bakery and the church look great. Nice work on the trees. 

I have a dept 56 school that was the look I wanted, so I am putting up with snow on it, too.


----------



## Guest

Little Brown Church in the Vale. Art, I think you may have spelled "Vale" incorrectly. 

Love the scene and the special meaning it has for you both. You know I am fond of D56 products and this Church works well in this scene. Very pleased to see photos of Dixie. She looks great and tell her she has not aged a bit since the last time I saw you both.

Terrific post all around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

The church looks fabulous, Art. You and Dixie did a super job with the scene. Is that the two of you coming out the front door?


----------



## Chugman

[QUOTE=Country Joe The church looks fabulous, Art. You and Dixie did a super job with the scene. Is that the two of you coming out the front door?

Thanks, Joe. That's the closest I could find to what we looked like 57 years when we exited that church as husband and wife. 

Art


----------



## Guest

Chugman said:


> Country Joe The church looks fabulous said:
> 
> 
> 
> :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeff T

Suddenly I have a hankerin' for a sammich!!


----------



## DennyM

Jeff T said:


> Suddenly I have a hankerin' for a sammich!!


I know your from Chicago. We call em sammich. Don't eat in the fronchroom.


----------



## kstrains

The church looks great, Art! Dixie did great job with the scenery around it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Love the Wonder Bread bakery and the church. Great that the church has special meaning to you. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugman

Thanks for the great comments guys.

I am now shifting my attention to building my flour mill. We put the sidings in awhile ago so that was basically done, but the tracks hadn't been painted yet. So I did that first, Then I painted some Gargraves Track bumpers to match. Then I cut off the ends of the sidings with my indispensable portable Dremel tool. I decided I would ballast these sidings with the natural sand ballast so I applied that and then went back and applied the Elmer's Glue solution to set it.

I am making the basic flour silos out of 4 1/2" OD PVC pipes. I decided on 14" high and cut 7 of them. 

As a side project I also cut 4 bulk flour storage silos for my Wonder Bread Bakery project. I am making them out of 2 1/2" OD PVC pipe. I have given them one coat of primer and the colored markings on the pipe is still showing through so I had to give them another coat of paint.

Art


----------



## papa3rail

The Church and bakery look great Art,beautiful work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chugman

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Chugman

I have had another good couple days working on the layout in preparation for my get-together on Thursday. I really wanted to get my flour mill completed as my new Wonder Bread Bakery needs flour to begin baking.

Here are a few pictures on the before and after of it. I still want to make some Gold Medal Flour signs for the rooftop like they had on the famous mill in Minneapolis.

Art


----------



## Wood

Art, That looks terrific. Museum quality work..


----------



## Spence

That section is coming along nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Very professional work, Art.


----------



## Guest

That is a marvelous way to hide the support column. It looks like it's part of the structure. You turned a scenic liability into an asset. Very creative thinking and very well done.


----------



## PatKn

Country Joe said:


> That is a marvelous way to hide the support column. It looks like it's part of the structure. You turned a scenic liability into an asset. Very creative thinking and very well done.


What he said. Great work.


----------



## DennyM

Like everyone said, the bakery and the church look great. There was a bakery on the Southside of Chicago. I can't remember the name, but every time I drove past it the swell of fresh baked bread was in the air.


----------



## Guest

Big Open House train day for Art, good luck and have a wonderful time.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Big Open House train day for Art, good luck and have a wonderful time.


Have a great open house, Art. Socializing with friends, talking and running trains, what could be better?


----------



## Chugman

Thank you very much guys. Yes, it is an exciting day today and I will share pictures afterwards. I have a fairly large group expected today and I still have a few last minute things to attend to.

I just finished cleaning track...whew, glad that's done. Have to clean pickup rollers on engines and replace handheld batteries yet. And a few last minute details to work on, time permitting. Put the topside creeper in the storage room and touch up some paint and I will undoubtedly think of other things that need attention.

My youngest grandson is due this morning and we are going to practice running trains so he can be one of my main engineers. We are both excited about that.

Art


----------



## Chugman

My son Jim was over last night to help me get ready for today. He was a huge help as always.

He helped me remove a liftout for my town of Spencer so he could repair the linkage on a Tortoise that had come unseated when I was ballasting track there. While it was out, I cleaned the track back there and added trees and grass in a couple hard to reach spots.

He also wired my Greyhound Bus Depot so it is now lighted and open for business next to my Chicago Union Station. That's good because we are expecting a lot of travelers today.

Lastly I had a problem trying to figure out how to make and hang my street banner for my town of Ruthven. This is another long term idea that I had of a favorite memory. My wife, Dixie, was in the Miss Iowa Pageant in 1960 and I took pictures of her riding in a parade during that event. I have always planned on recreating that scene on my layout. I had three things left to do for it now that Ruthven is 95% completed. 

First, she wore a white gown and rode on a red 1959 Corvette. I had to repaint a dress white on a figure, but the figure had blond hair and my wife's was auburn. I got the dress and shoes white, but the hair is still blond for now.

Second, I needed a banner hanging over the parade route that said "MISS IOWA PAGEANT 1960". My son came to my rescue by making the sign in Powerpoint with a slight curve in it, finding some really fine wire, and carefully gluing it to the buildings.

Third, I need to get a bunch of spectators on the streets watching, but I ran out of figures and time.

Here are a couple pictures of the progress.

Art


----------



## PatKn

Love how you add personal memories to your layout scenes. Looks great. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Wow, a beauty pageant and one that is very personal. Love the parade idea. 

I am confident that your open house will be a huge success today. Wish that I was there.


----------



## Guest

That is a fabulous scene, Art. Your son did an incredible job on the banner. It's great that you have a personal connection to various scenes on your layout.


----------



## DennyM

I think your guest will enjoy everything. Looking forward to the pictures. You might want to put some cushions on the floor so when they're jaws drop there'll be a soft place to land.


----------



## Chugman

We had a fantastic day yesterday! It started in the morning with my daughter, Janelle, and grandsons coming over to help me clean track and test engines. Then Steve Horvath of Atlas arrived and our guests began arriving in the early afternoon. 

When we finally closed up shop at 9:15, I counted 38 people that had joined us. I had a great time sharing my layout with them and visiting with all my old train friends and meeting many new friends for the first time.

We had a few glitches, as you always do. And it seems like "Murphy's Law" is ever present when you have visitors over. The train that ran perfectly an hour ago now suddenly wants to act up and rain on your parade. But we had 39 "train experts" in the room so what could really go wrong?

Alan N. brought his new Santa Fe El Capitan over for it's maiden voyage on my layout. It had ABBA Atlas SantaFe engines pulling the Golden Gate 21" 10 car Hi-Levels. Beautiful looking and running train!

Ken S. brought his Lionel Legacy Milwaukee Road Northern #261 over and wowed everyone pulling a Milwaukee Road Time Freight.

Jim M. brought his MTH NYC Hudson over and ran it for us too.

I am working on gathering pictures and processing video which I will post later.

Art


----------



## Guest

No question that your event would be a huge success. I already had received reports this morning that it was a fun time for all. 

Congratulations. Now onto TrianFest and then the Dupage Train show. What a weekend.


----------



## DennyM

Art, sounds like a good time for all.


----------



## Guest

Art, it sounds like you all had a wonderful time. I'm looking forward to the pics and videos.


----------



## Spence

What a fantastic parade scene. :appl::appl:


----------



## SantaFeJim

Great layout. Wonderful hospitality. It was my first time there and I felt like I knew these guys for 20 years.

Thanks Art, you guys sure do know how to host an open house.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks, Jim. I really enjoyed your visit and hope it won't be as long before you are back. I have to add that you and the guys at your club in Griffith have always made me feel very welcome as well. You have a real great group over there that is doing fantastic modeling work.

Art


----------



## Chugman

Here is my video that I just completed. I rushed it through, but I wanted to get it done before I went to Trainfest tomorrow. 

I found out that I missed a person in my count and we had 39 not counting Dixie and I. And it worked well as not all the people were not there at the same time. 

My original plans were that I had three grandkids that would run the trains so I could be free to visit and take pictures. They had something come up at the last minute and couldn't make it. A special thanks to all my friends that pitched in and helped out. I won't name you as I know that I would leave someone out.






I had a great time and hope that everyone else did as well.

Art


----------



## Guest

Wonderful video, Art. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks, Brian. A lot of people asked about you and talked about your great article in Classic Toy Trains. We all wished that you could have been here. You were always a lot of pleasure to have at our outings and we miss you.

Art


----------



## Krieglok

Holy Cow! I just finished reading through this thread...all 33 pages of it! I can see why it is so popular.

Your layout is amazing. It has all the elements I "hopelessly" hope to emulate on my future layout like broad curves and long straightaways. The track work, scenery, benchwork, lighting...all exquisite! 

Thanks for making me feel unworthy! Lol!

Tom


----------



## Traindiesel

Marvelous video, Art! Thank you for sharing. Train parties are so much fun and it looks like the one you hosted was no exception.

I'd like to see those Milwaukee F units in action in a future video!


----------



## Chugman

Thanks a lot Tom. When I first saw a friends layout I was so impressed that I just wanted to come home and demolish mine and start over. He had worked on his scenery for about ten years and had never completed the electrical so he could run any trains. My son got involved and helped him get everything wired properly and built him custom control panels for everything on his layout. His was the inspiration for my curved fascias for example. 

Last year he tore his layout down and moved to Arizona. That's the first time I wanted to cry about a train layout. 

Art


----------



## Krieglok

Art, your system, more than a mere layout...lol, is quite an inspiration in itself. I could only imagine your friend's layout and how great that was to have given you the inspiration to create your huge work of art.

All good things eventually go away. Unfortunately, it is common for private layouts to be dismantled for various reasons. I have even seen club layouts go away too.

Thanks for sharing your work. I just can't get over how amazing it is!

Tom


----------



## DennyM

Wow Art your friend tore down his layout to move to Arizona? I would have cried too. What did he do with his trains and accessories?


----------



## Chugman

What did he do with his trains and accessories?

He moved a lot of stuff with him hoping to start a new layout in Arizona, but so far he hasn't. We all bought some things from him in the scenery areas mostly. 

He tried selling quite a bit of stuff at the monthly DuPage before he left, but he got the idea at the end that it might sell better down there. I wish him all the luck in the world, but my guess is that it would have better here.

Art


----------



## DennyM

I might have been able to get my club to buy some of the accessories and buildings.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice video, Art! It was a great time! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the fabulous video, Art. It looks like everyone had a great time.

Hope you have a good time at Trainfest today and maybe bring home a treasure or two.


----------



## PatKn

Wow great layout, Art. Nice video. I enjoyed seeing it. You have a fantastic layout and put a lot of great work into it. To bad Chicago's too far away from Long Island, New York. I'm glad you had a great time hosting all those train fans and friends. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieglok

PatKn said:


> Wow great layout, Art. Nice video. I enjoyed seeing it. You have a fantastic layout and put a lot of great work into it. To bad Chicago's too far away from Long Island, New York. I'm glad you had a great time hosting all those train fans and friends.
> 
> Pat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Pat, you could take a ride on the Lakeshore Limited from NYC to Chicago now that you are retired!

Tom


----------



## Chugman

A new friend, Brian, that attended my recent get-together at my house is very good at making sound modules among many other talents. He is an HO modeler and I'm sure we can all overlook that. LOL

I asked if we could help me make a sound module to place under my Little Brown Church? I wanted it to play first "the wedding march" music and then ring church bells. The next thing I knew, I got a message from him wanting me to listen to what he had so far. He played various portions over the phone and I was blown away. A day later I went over to his house and he had it done! He had it ready to install with electrical diagrams, parts lists, and everything.

So, yesterday after Thanksgiving dinner at our house, I showed it to my son, Jim, and we benched tested it. Then we tried the speaker in various locations to see where it sounded best?

The place where we were installing it was in rather close quarters so my son suggested I try to find a young, non-arthritic, grandson that would like to help. I went up to the porch and asked for a volunteer. I got two. One said he had fat fingers, but would be glad to help. My youngest grandson, Caleb, had small fingers and had no problem getting in tight spaces.

So I supplied drills, screws, screwdrivers, wire, and all incidentals and they did the heavy lifting. Basically I was the gopher. They had fun doing it, and it turned out great I thought. It was a true family affair, what's not to like about that? I asked Caleb to invite grandma down to see and hear it. The whole family came down and they loved it.

Here are a couple pictures.

The next projects are to find a '57 Pontiac 2-door hardtop in a maroon/burgundy color as that was the car we were driving when we got married. I then want to put some tin cans behind it and try to paint "Just Married" on it. Install some of my new figures for the "rice line" and find a photographer or two.

Art


----------



## Guest

That's really cool, Art, both the sound unit and your son and grandsons willingness to help.


----------



## kstrains

Great way too get your Grandson involved and the family to be together around your layout! Very nice, Art! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Very cool, Art. I love the family participation in a personal memory.


----------



## Guest

Really cool, Art. Your new friend with the great first name has made a wonderful contribution to your layout.


----------



## Chugman

Thanks, guys. 

When I went down and checked the layout this morning I noticed an unusual buzz of excitement in my small towns. The word is out that the Canadian Pacific Christmas Train will be making an appearance later today! The people of these towns have only seen the train in pictures so you can imagine how excited they are to see it in person. I hope it makes it and they are not disappointed. Santa has to get groceries first and a haircut because the elves are all taking a much needed day off. The word is that they have been making toys for months without a day off and Santa promised them this day. Also Rudolph has to get a new bulb for his red nose. And Santa has to come all the way from Oswego without being seen. It's rumored that he has setup his temporary shop in one of the lighted box cars on the train. I'm glad that he is coming today as we could get up to 8" of snow tomorrow.

Art


----------



## Chugman

My son , Jim, was over last night and brought his MTH Canadian Pacific Holiday Train to run for the first time on my layout. We were both very disappointed that the engine was DOA right out of the box. Some functions worked, but it wouldn't run, couldn't turn off the smoke and etc. Also one of the holiday box cars had lights that only worked on one side.

In spite of the set backs, we had people on the layout that had been waiting in the cold to see the train and we weren't going to disappoint them. So we ran our trusty MTH Milwaukee Road SW15AC switcher down and picked up the cars and started the Christmas journey.

Art


----------



## DennyM

That is fantastic Art. I subscribed to your YT page.


----------



## Jeff T

You just made me nervous Art. My cars and engine are still in the box...

Next weekend...


----------



## kstrains

Art, I think S3 261 would look wonderful pulling that train on your layout especially if Canadian Pacific can't handle it this season! Obviously, MR SW15AC can do it too but nothing like a Steam Engine pulling a Holiday Train! Nice Video of your layout and Jim's Holiday boxcars look nice with the lights dimmed. I thought about getting those boxcars for my Christmas Layout but I would like to see them in another Road name. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Excellent video, Art. I really enjoyed watching it. That is a beautiful and fun train. It's too bad the locomotive was DOA. Are those cars Premier or Railking? I can't tell by looking at them.


----------



## Pebo

Magnificent!

Peter


----------



## Spence

Very nice video. :appl:


----------



## Guest

Wonderful Christmas related video, Art.


----------



## PatKn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## papa3rail

Art your layout progress is fantastic and I loved the video also.


----------

